# co-ed housing



## Tapos (Dec 14, 2005)

a keeper of mantids told me that if the males and females are caged in the same room, the ferimones will lose their effect on the male. i have central heat, so even if i could afford to heat more then one room to 80F, the air circulator would send the aroma or whatever all over anyway. do any of you keep males and females in seperate rooms?


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2005)

Not true. All mine are kept in the same room. A lot of time I have males and females in the same tank with nothing but a piece of glass seperating them. They mate fine.


----------



## Tapos (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 14, 2006)

I heard this too. But i heard that it is more so with the cryptic and flower mantids.

The reason being their camoflague hides them from eachother so they depend on pheromones to find each other and can become desensetised to them when constantly in close proximity.


----------

